# Review: Chronicles Of Narnia, The: The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Cast: Anna Popplewell, Dawn French, Georgie Henley, James McAvoy, Liam Neeson, Ray Winstone, Rupert Everett, Skandar Keynes, Sophie Winkleman, Tilda Swinton, William Moseley

Directed by: Andrew Adamson

Distributor: Walt Disney Pictures

Plot Synopsis: The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch, and the Wardrobe, the first in an exciting series of films in the making and based on the phenomenal bestselling novels, concerns a war between good and evil, pitting the magnificent lion Aslan against the forces of darkness in the magical world of Narnia. A White Witch has used her dark powers to keep Narnia in winter for 100 years, but it is foretold that four humans will be able to help Aslan break the spell. When the Pevensie siblings—Lucy, Susan, Edmund, and Peter—discover the magic of Narnia by entering the enchanted world through a wardrobe, the stage is set for a classic battle of epic proportions.

So I'm a little hesitate to watch it because I'm thinkin' the whole time this is just another kids movie... and for the most part kids are gonna love it. Well... the kid came in me as well. I absolutely loved this movie. I've not seen anything quite as magical since Wizard of Oz. This movie really has it all... talking animals, wierd looking creatures, battles, majic, scenery, and a pretty good storyline... and I loved the ending.

PQ was very good for me and SQ was good. I didn't think the SQ was quite as dynamic as it could have been, but it was still good.

An excellent family film... of course I watched it right by myself. Chelsea, our daughter, has seen it a few times already. I can't wait for the next release.

:4stars:


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

Sonnie, you're so right. It was absolutely magical.

I remeber my Dad reading The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe to me and my younger brothers when I was about eight or nine. I read the whole series several times as a child and loved every minute of it. So I was very excited about the movie(s). But in the hands of Andrew Adamson, known only as the director of Shrek? I was a bit concerned.

He hit it out of the park. It resonated with me like almost no other movie I'd ever seen. I got choked up the first time when the title came up over the train, and it just kept on from there. Obviously, not everyone has the same deep seated connection to these stories from their early childhood that I do. But from an "insider's" perspective, the movie couldn't have been more right.


----------

